# I need a business name!



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Soooo...not goat (or even animal) related but I figured the creative minds here might help! I am making a huge change in my world. I am taking photography classes and plan to become a photographer. It's a bit down the road, but hopefully not TOO far off. I will be converting a large room in my home into a portrait studio and will do outdoor shoots as well. I am just super excited and need a name to make it feel real. 

Here are some things that may or may not be helpful or able to somehow useful. My last name is Wood and I kinda want to incorporate that somehow but isn't absolutely necessary. I am a mom of 4 boys, I live in South Texas, no water, hills, etc close, just lots of sand and heat. Lol Anyway, none of that really has to matter. I really just want something catchy, creative, fun...and as non-corny as possible. 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I like “WoodWork Photography” 
And good luck with your new endeavor.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks, @15WildTurkey, that's pretty cool! I will add it to my list. And thank you, I feel a bit nervous but it's definitely the right choice (if it works out!).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Probably the hardest thing to do! Keep wood in it. It is a easy name to remember. I hate trying to remember a business name and for the life of me can’t remember what it’s called because it is so off the wall or it’s just letter names, example JDW boers......I totally just made that up and if there is that name out there I wasn’t bashing them lol but there are 3 people with letter names and I can never remember who is who. Anyways you get the point, I’ll ponder some ideas for ya lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks, @Jessica84 easy to remember is something I definitely want. Getting established will be tough and being easier to remember will help with that!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Little big wood’s photography studio? 

Do you have a farm name?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Little big wood's photography studio?
> 
> Do you have a farm name?


I like that, too. Thanks!

No, I don't. In fact, I don't have a farm to name! Lol I have one little acre with all the animals I can reasonably squish on it.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

That’s a farm:lolgoat: we just have chickens and the two goats but dang it! It’s my farm.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

15WildTurkey said:


> That's a farm:lolgoat: we just have chickens and the two goats but dang it! It's my farm.


Lol I know what you mean. My older kids are always saying I thought this was a house, not a farm (and claim it's not normal to have yard goats lol). I say well I suppose that's what a farm is? I am up to three goats now since I will be keeping the one doeling that was born. That and the chickens and duck.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

So now you have a farm to name too!!
I’m possibly adding a couple of ducks too.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

15WildTurkey said:


> So now you have a farm to name too!!
> I'm possibly adding a couple of ducks too.


Ducks are the best thing ever. Mine is a crested pekin. I had two but one got killed. My little boy needs a duckie girlfriend.

My sweet boy, Sandy.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Adorable. I love the poof. Never gets old.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

The Crested Duck Photography


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I love it, too. I can hopefully find him a girlfriend sporting a big hair-do, too! Lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

How about *Wood's Photo*, or *Wood's Photos*?

I very much agree that all these abbreviations are troublesome. Can make lots of misunderstandings, in addition to being difficult to remember. Still, a short name of a firm is easier to remember than an overlong one.

Good luck!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

She hasn't been here for quite a long time, @Trollmor

I miss her very much as she was one of my best friends. I think of her often and hope she is well.


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

What is the name of your herd queen? Possibly include it with Wood photos. I like this game. My maiden name is Wolfe I lived on Woodhurst Blvd., and one year for Halloween I rented a Little Red Riding Hood costume. The store owner thought it was hilarious.

Our estate is one little acher, with five goats, and fifty chickens of various ages. We call it Angel's Herd with respect going to our herd queen. Oh and one cat, let's not forget Sweetie. Kiba has passed on his age finally catching up to him.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

As I said, she's not been here.


----------

